# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Türkiye Roj TV'yi kapattırabilir mi?!

## bozok

*Türkiye Roj TV'yi kapattırabilir mi?!* 



*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/04/2009* 



Rasmussen Roj TV ile ilgili olarak,* “PKK ile bağlantısı bulunursa kapatılabilir”* mesajını vermiş.

Adama kızıyoruz; *“Bak kıvırıyor i...”* 

Demek ki Rasmo’nun kıvırmadan işi devirmesi için Türkiye’nin hart diye malı eline vermesi gerekiyor!..

*“Al işte ispatı”* diye Roj ile PKK’nın ilişkisini gözüne sokacak yani...

Peki Türkiye bunu yapabilir mi?.. Yani Rasmussen’e PKK-Roj birlikteliğini kanıtlayabilir mi?!.

Ne diyecek Türkiye?.. *“Aç yayınları dinle, orada hep PKK propagandası var”* mı diyecek?..

O zaman Rasmussen dönüp demez mi *“Tamam da ne var bunda?.! Senin meclisinde milletvekillerin, belediyelerinde başkanların ne diyorsa Roj TV de onu söylüyor..! Sen vekillerine yol veriyorsun bana taş koyuyorsun bu nasıl iş?!.”* diye...

Daha yeni, Başbakan Erdoğan Rasmussen’le kapışırken, DTP Diyarbakır Milletvekili Selahattin Demirtaş,* “Ne kadar kan akarsa aksın, Kürt halkının mücadelesi her zaman devam edecektir”* diye meydan okuyordu...

Roj TV’de programa katılmak için Rasmussen’in ülkesine giden PKK propagandistleri cebinde hangi pasaportu taşıyor.. Bu pasaportlar arasında devletin* “kırmızı-yeşil”* kaplıları da var mı yok mu?..

Rasmussen’i NATO ile teslim almak mümkün.. Asıl önemlisi vatanın bağrında düşmanın at oynatmasına nasıl engel olunacak ona bakmalı.. Baksanıza Ermeni sınırına dayandılar!..





*Para kaynakları kurutulmalı!..*

Başbakan geçen hafta Londra’da eşkıya çetesi ile ilgili çarpıcı bilgiler verdi...

*“PKK terörünün Avrupa’dan destek bulduğunu biliyoruz. Bu konuda Türkiye ne yapacak?”* Cevabı şöyle oldu..

*“Bu noktada AB üyesi ülkelerle çoğu zaman çatışıyoruz diyebiliriz. Zira PKK’yı terör örgütü olarak tanıyor bütün ülkeler. PKK’yı terör örgütü olarak tanıyorsan yaptırımlarını niçin ortaya koymuyorsun? Mesela terör örgütünün liderlerinin nerede olduklarını biliyorlar, yakalıyorlar, güvenlik anlaşmalarımız var, ’teslim edin’ diyoruz, teslim etmedikleri gibi bir de bakıyoruz ki Erbil’den dağa gönderilmiş...”* 

Erdoğan G-20 liderlerinden bazılarına PKK konusunu anlatırken, onların *“anlamamaktaki”* ısrarlarına da vurgu yapıyor!.. Diplomatik bir dil kullanarak, PKK’nın kara paradan yararlandığını da belirtiyor Başbakan ve şöyle diyor*; “Teröristlere mali kaynak temini de aslında terörle mücadelede yasaktır, ama buna karşı sessiz kaldıklarını görüyoruz ve biz uyarılarımızı yaptık, yapıyoruz...”* 

Meselenin temeli işte bu para trafiğidir... Ne Kandil’deki terör ağaları ne de ortakları uyuşturucu baronları PKK’nın sonlanmasını istemiyorlar çünkü büyük bir bütçeyi kontrol ediyorlar... Bu bütçe içerisinde, AB içinde oluşturulan işbirlikçi lobilere ödenen milyon dolarlar da var tabii!..




*Yarım sayfa başlıkla yalakalık!*

Vay be!..

Oturmuşlar iş yapmışlar, sadece attıkları başlık gazetenin yarım sayfasını kaplamış...

Koskoca bir* “Welcome sir..!”* 

Yuh yani!..

Obama, köyü Kenya’ya gitse Kenya’lı gariplerin aklına bu çapta yalaklık gelir mi acaba!?

üyle bir hava yaratmışlar ki hazırladıkları* “pankart”* gibi gazete ile, Türk milleti adına* “Mr. Başkan”* ı selamlatıyorlar!.. Yani bu bir misafir ağırlama, uluslar arası ilişki falan değil... Tebaa adına seçkinler, bağlılık mesajları sunup *“emirlerini bekleriz, himmetini esirgeme!..”* diye temenna ediyorlar!..

Yani şunu görüyoruz...

Türkiye’nin tepesine yerleşen kremanın 60 yılda bu ülkeyi getirdikleri noktayı..!

Biz bu ülkenin vatandaşları birbirimizin gırtlağına sarılmış vaziyette döğüşüyoruz!..

Neden?..

Biz diyoruz ki;* “Emperyalizme işbirlikçi bir takım ahali, ihanet içerisinde ülkenin bağımsızlığına saldırıyor, Cumhuriyeti parçalamak istiyor...”* Bize diyorlar ki;* “Biz bağımsızlık, özgürlük istiyoruz!”* Yani sonuçta ahali kapışmış vaziyette ama hep* “bağımsız bir ülke”* için!.. üyle diyoruz kendi kendimize...

Bağımsız ülke...

ülkemiz bağımsız!..

Daha doğrusu bizim mi bu ülke?!.. Yani birbirini gırtlaklayan, ırkı, mezhebi ne olursa olsun bu topraklarda yaşayanların mı Türkiye!!?

Yoksa; bizleri gırtlak gırtlağa getirecek yoklukların üzerine çöreklenip servet yapanların, bunun üzerine bizleri altın tepside emperyalizme sunan kremanın mı...

*Welcome Mr President !..*

Sana da* “güle güle Afgan yolcusu!..”* Sen Afganistan’a , *“President” ın nimetleri “bize!..”* 

...

----------

